# Lavender BF X Multi BF HM Spawn Log



## vilmarisv

LBM1 Spawn hatched on August 28th

Here is the pair and a fry at 10 days. 









And here is a picture of the fry today at 16 days.


----------



## mcneivra

wow, looking good so far


----------



## indjo

Beautiful pair and pictures. Careful, both have excessive rays.
Good luck.


----------



## vilmarisv

Thanks!
They parents are from strong HM lines from the IBC champion breeder so I'm not worried.


----------



## tpocicat

They're beautiful! I might have to steal a few when they are old enough LOL.


----------



## marktrc

tpocicat said:


> They're beautiful! I might have to steal a few when they are old enough LOL.


Steal some for me too. But don't tell me you stole them so I'm innocent.


----------



## tpocicat

:lol:


----------



## vilmarisv

Don't steal mah babies!! LOL!
Thanks guys! I've been overprotective of these little ones. They started getting water changes at 6 days after free swimming and I've only used mws twice because I don't want them to hang out at the bottom where the bacteria is. Half of my last spawn didn't have pectorals because of that. 
They are looking really good and I have high hopes for them so we'll see what we end up with


----------



## tanseattle

They are beautiful. My are almost 6 weeks but they just begun showing some sign of color.

My BBS swim and eventually sink to the bottom so my fries also hang out on the bottom. I feed MW + Decap and Instant BBS for 4 weeks but most of all of my fries seem to have pectoral fins. I switch to feed live bbs, and after the switch I think fries grow faster with live bbs.

Tan


----------



## Xiuhcoati

Fantastic fish every time I see his photo I just have to stare for a minute. He compels you to look


----------



## toad

How adorable! I can't believe those little brown babies turn into such fluffy, colorful adults


----------



## vilmarisv

Thank you!
These kids are growing nicely.
They are 2.5 weeks not and you can alredy see who's going to be a multi and who is going to be light colored. 
I love that their fins are all visible now but they are not very good posers and swim away when they see the camera.
Here is today's pic spam...


----------



## tpocicat

Nice full tummies. They are looking wonderful... I might have to take a little trip to Washington to help myself LOL. According to Google, it's "only" 17 1/2 hours!


----------



## vilmarisv

The kids are 3 weeks today and just had their first grindal worms meal.
Here's the pic update!


----------



## indjo

Amazing fry and pictures...... actually seeing their changes is very exciting. 
Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Legendary

Wow that's the reason i come to this section, I love seeing them grow. Looking good so far. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## vilmarisv

Thanks! 
These are the hardiest group of fry I've seen.
They take the daily water changes like champs and I haven't lost one fry since they hatched. They took to eating grindals without hesitation! Still there's a long way to go and I hope I didn't just jinx it but they've been doing great so far.
I can't stop myself from taking pics so here's today's... I think there's a readhead in the mix!


----------



## tpocicat

They are wonderful!


----------



## vilmarisv

Thanks tpocicat!


----------



## VictorP

I wish I could buy some from you when they get older. They look so nice!


----------



## BettaBaited

Wow, look at all those rays in the female!! I bet you'll get some excellent HMs from this spawn. Not to mention some great color combinations! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## CandiceMM

Your fry looks wonderful Vicky!!! I can't wait to see the next pictures!!


----------



## vilmarisv

The kids are finally one month old today!
It's hard to notice their growth when I see them everyday but I think they are doing really well. 
Strange enough, my camera is better at taking pictures of smaller fry than bigger so it's getting harder to get good pictures.


----------



## BettaBaited

I see butterfly...


----------



## tpocicat

So beautiful. They promise to have really nice color. The dorsal fins already look like they will be nice and full.


----------



## vilmarisv

Yes! There's going to be a few butterflies and I'm hoping a white... my breeders have 1 white sibling and another from his parent's second spawn. 
There's one exactly like mom o I'm happy about that!
I didn't notice the spread on the second guy until I loaded the photos... he just happened to be the one hanging on the glass. 
I'm hoping he's a blue butterfly but we'll have to see. 
Have around 80 babies in this spawn so it's a very nice size. I moved them to a 20 galon growout tonight so hopefully they will stretch out and grow quickly. 
I also ordered 48-70oz containers so I can start jarring in a few weeks, just need to get the shelving up. 
Water changes on the 10 were a breeze... we'll see how well I cope with them on the 20gal.


----------



## CandiceMM

Vicky they are beautiful, I can't wait to see them in a week or two!! You are doing great with these guys!!


----------



## vilmarisv

I haven't posted pics because these kids are hard to photograph now. 
I was able to get a few ok pics... I'm pretty sure the first one is a female and might end up a light or yellow mustard gas!


----------



## VictorP

Looks like you're feeding them well! Good job!


----------



## Junglist

Hi Vilmarisv they look awesome, Great job! Are you getting ready for the spring show?


----------



## vilmarisv

Thank you!
Yes, they do eat well. They have been eating pellets and grindal worms because I still have a few that have a hard time eating the pellets and I don't want them to go hungry. 

Junglist: I'm not planning to show these now, my goal is getting them grown and healthy. If we get there and I see some that are worth showing, then I'll might do that. 

What I really want out of this sawn is a good looking male! My last spawn got me only females and I don't want that to be repeated. I keep seeing a few that might be males but I keep telling myself not to keep my hopes up.


----------



## tpocicat

If you plan on selling them, I could use a few females...


----------



## vilmarisv

tpocicat: I'm not planning on selling, maybe when they are bigger and I get tired of daily water changes on all those jars I'll change my mind LOL!
I do have a few people wanting them but, again, I just want to get the grown first and then I'll make those decisions. 
For now, I just enjoy seeing them grow and change!


----------



## tpocicat

Understood


----------



## tanseattle

Your 1 month old pictures look bigger than my 2 month old plaket. They are very pretty.


----------



## vilmarisv

Thank you Tan!
I wish I had decent pictures of them to share but my camera is better with small fry. 
I will try to post a video, I think that would come out better.


----------



## vilmarisv

Ok. Here it is... still not a good video but it's all my camera will do. 
Also took a pic. These kids will turn 6 weeks on Tuesday.

CLICK FOR THE VIDEO


----------



## CandiceMM

Vicky wow!!!!!!! They are seriously amazing!!!! I am so envious and so happy to have a friend like you that can help a newbie like me! Lol

Your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Junglist

They look aaaaaaaaawesome!


----------



## vilmarisv

First 4 that were jarred. They are super tiny but these were chasing and nipping their sibblings.


----------



## CandiceMM

Very beautiful!!! I love their colors!


----------



## vilmarisv

Another set of pictures I took yesterday... sorry about the blurry shots.


----------



## Creat

Love that little mustard gas girl! Didnt I see these on Mac Auley's Betta Beautiehttp://www.facebook.com/groups/285453271562442/s?


----------



## tanseattle

I like the butterfly and MG ones.


----------



## vilmarisv

Yes you did Creat! I keep posting here because to show their progress from day 1. 

Thanks Tan!!


----------



## lauraannq

this is soooo.... cool... thanks for posting all the way through... i don't know how you guys can tell girls from boys at this point.... but cool...

i'm developing a thing for mustard gas... who knew...


----------



## tpocicat

They are turning out beautifully! I'm on my way to Seattle to steal a few!


----------



## vilmarisv

Gladly tpocicat! There are sooo many!
Will definitely be sharing these in a couple of months after I pick my keepers and 2 going to really good friends of mine.


----------



## vilmarisv

7 weeks old pictures...


----------



## Junglist

They just keep getting prettier and prettier everyday


----------



## tanseattle

very pretty. Have you seen my plaket 2 M + 1 Week?


----------



## vilmarisv

Thanks Junglist! I wish they would grow faster... dying to see how they turn out. 

Tan, I have not visited your log yet... will look for it now


----------



## tanseattle

the butterfly looks like the daddy


----------



## vilmarisv

They are all BF Tan! LOL! 
I spent a long time yesterday trying to find one without bf pattern an failed.


----------



## VictorP

They're all very nice BF's at that! lol


----------



## tanseattle

vilmarisv said:


> They are all BF Tan! LOL!
> I spent a long time yesterday trying to find one without bf pattern an failed.


I mean the 2nd on the left column. He looks identical to the dad.


----------



## vilmarisv

tanseattle said:


> I mean the 2nd on the left column. He looks identical to the dad.


Yes! The bottom right has a little more of dad in him... my camera is just BAD with colors. His coloring is more even like dad's. The one you pointed out is beautiful and his colors are more in patches than blended together.


----------



## tpocicat

I love them all.


----------



## vilmarisv

Here are some shots I took today...
1) Some of the fry in the growout
2) Jarred females
3) Jarred males 
:-D


----------



## tanseattle

I love the group pictures. I love to watch punch of them together in one place. My battas are 3 weeks older but I have yet jarred anyone. I wait as long as possible.


----------



## Creat

You going to sell any off these babies I would totally get some when I go back to Seattle to visit family


----------



## vilmarisv

I will have them for sale in a month or so. They still need to stretch out and grow before I feel comfortable shipping them. 
It's still early to know how many I will sell as I'll probably keep a handfull of each gender. I also have a couple going to my best friend but the rest will be sold as I cannot keep that many, unfortunately. 
I'll probably annouce it on FB first, are you part of the betta groups there?
I'm thinking I'll probably make an photo album with prices and let people shop... not sure yet.


----------



## Creat

Which group? And I am not traveling to seattle till november 22ish so about a month and I would be able to pick them up and drive them back? And a photo album sounds like a nice way to do it


----------



## Mo

Nice spawn! Ill snatch em all up!


----------



## vilmarisv

Creat: I'll have to see... I've been observing what I still have in the growout and most of those are females which means I maybe had a handfull of males besides the ones in jars.
I frequent Karen's page, Sherolyn's and Lone Star's because they are close-knit groups so I might annouce in one of those if I get permission from the admins. 
Bettafish will probably will be the last place I post when offering them as there's so many people I don't know and I don't want my fish to go to just about anyone. It's not because I think they are better fish than others but because I care for them and want them to have good homes. I didn't breed to make money (who does?) but to start shaping up a line of good fish for me to work on so if I don't sell any of them I will be more than ok. 

On another note... this is what I found today while cleaning jars!!


----------



## Creat

Oh wow love them saw them on Karens page and I totally understand about your babies. If you choose one to go to me I will be honored but if not no hard feelings. Every one of them is special  I am not on Sherolyn's or Lone Star's page .... I do hope some of your girls are just late blooming males for your sake and people who think they make money on breeding betta are usually loopy (unless they have money to build a breeding farm and even then..) I have put so much money in to my little guys and expect none of it back, unless its in love  lol


----------



## polukoff

Very pretty fish! To bad they are so heavily branched. :-(


----------



## inareverie85

Branching preferences are indeed just a matter of opinion, from breeder to breeder, I think. 

The fact that these are offspring from Champion lines can attest to that fact.

As much as I appreciate minimal branching, I like these fish a lot, too. I think they're lovely!


----------



## Maddybelle

I tend to prefer heavy branching, as long as it stays out of feathertail territory. Karen's fish are AMAZING, as her many show wins attest. Her fish showed me that multis are beautiful, too! ;D
I love that first guy! He looks so much like mom. I, however, am positively drooling over that bluish guy(mustard gas?)


----------



## vilmarisv

100% agree with _inareverie85 and Maddybelle_
Yes. These fish come straight from Karen's lines and her fish always do very well in shows, "heavy" branching or not. I'm not one to choose fish for breeding lightly and I will be selective even when Karen's fish are involved. 
When you work with fish from an established line with no previous problems and solid fish, you can't go wrong. 
As long as the fish can carry themselves well and don't go into (ugly) feathertail cathegory, I think a mild RT is beautiful. 
My problem with RTs is when extreme characteristics show and when deformities start to show. 
I also hate working with imports because (IME) are very weak fish, prone to illness, and bad spawners. 
I've been keeping Karen's fish since 2009 and I ONLY keep/breed her fish. I have no need to look anywhere else and as long as she's breeding I will keep buying from her exclusively. 
Here's a picture of my kids today at 9 weeks...


----------



## Creat

Very nice I like the variety of body think and thin I personally kinda like the 'squaty' look. Though thats a bad way to say it lol.


----------



## vilmarisv

Do you mean the cone shaped bodies?
I like my fish on the thick side... even adults. I can't stand a scrawny looking betta.


----------



## tanseattle

Yours baby bettas are so beautiful. They will be even more beautiful in another month with full development.


----------



## vilmarisv

Thank you Tan! Yes. they still need to mature. 
I'm probably going to wait a few more weeks before starting to choose which I will keep.


----------



## tanseattle

I like the green on the bottom left the most.


----------



## vilmarisv

Me too! He first stood out when he was 4 weeks old and has been my favorite since!


----------



## Creat

Aw it didnt post my comment.... 
I was going to say that yeah the heavier bodies kinda like the double tails have look lovely with such huge finnage.


----------



## tanseattle

10 days now since the last picture. I hope to see more pictures 5 days from today to see how they are 1/2 month later.

Tan


----------



## vilmarisv

Will do! I have over 45 males in this spawn and I'm starting to pull the nicer females. I will try to find the males I posted pictures of last but no promises as I hadn't numbered them yet. I started numbering when I wasn't able to keep track of them anymore on the shelf. It was to keep them in order in which I had jarred then when I had one row of jars per shelf... now I have many rows so the numbers are super useful.


----------



## moonsand0wls

So gorgeous!! Congratulations on the fry


----------



## Maddybelle

Can't wait to see these guys a bit more grown up! Did you get any mustard gas in this spawn?


----------



## vilmarisv

They are 11 weeks now and I did get a lof on MGs in this spawn.
I'm still deciding over the ones I'm keeping, I'm so in love with my babies I want to keep them all!
Here are a few of them showing their true colors (last 3 are females)


----------



## VictorP

They turned out amazing! My favourites are the blue butterfly and multi butterfly male (pic 4).


----------



## Creat

I am in love with the mg females  I do hope you sell a few of them


----------



## vilmarisv

You guys were the first to see my females LOL! 

I'll be posting this weekend on Karen MacAuley's page as she has given me permission to do so. 
I'm estimating about 20 that will be going to new homes.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I want that first MG female. :O But all of them are amazing!


----------



## vilmarisv

If you're talking about the one with her head angled down you have a GOOD eye for bettas!


----------



## Maddybelle

Birdie, I'll arm wrestle you for her! LOL, I'm trying to figure out a way to outcross to one of these beauties without having to spend forever getting back to solid orange. Maybe one of the MG babies would work, since those girls seem to have lots of yellow?

I demand more pictures!!!


----------



## PinkGuava

amazing log!


----------



## Butterfly

Oh my gosh...breathtaking! Gorgeous <3 What is branching and what 'deformities' are you talking about? Their fins are picture perfect and they are sooooo pretty. I love my Fred but yours are sooooo pretty to look at. Wow. Just wow. And your male oh my gosh. 

If you don't mind me asking, how much does a fancy male (or female) run? /one of this Karen's fishes. xD


----------



## vilmarisv

Maddybelle said:


> Birdie, I'll arm wrestle you for her! LOL, I'm trying to figure out a way to outcross to one of these beauties without having to spend forever getting back to solid orange. Maybe one of the MG babies would work, since those girls seem to have lots of yellow?
> 
> I demand more pictures!!!


I think this gal is staying here... I still have to sort my females but she looks very promising. Of course, she might end up in the sell pile if her sisters beat her. 



PinkGuava said:


> amazing log!


Thank you! I enjoyed sharing with you all. Now I have no babies!



Butterfly said:


> Oh my gosh...breathtaking! Gorgeous <3 What is branching and what 'deformities' are you talking about? Their fins are picture perfect and they are sooooo pretty. I love my Fred but yours are sooooo pretty to look at. Wow. Just wow. And your male oh my gosh.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much does a fancy male (or female) run? /one of this Karen's fishes. xD


Thank you! Branching refers to the rays found on the fish. A good betta will have thick primary rays that will hold their finnage well. Each of those rays branch out into other rays than then branch out and so on. I attached a picture and I hope the owner can forgive me because I saved this a very long time ago and can't remember where I got it from to give credit. 

Karen mostly works with multis, no "fancy" which is a nice word for bad marbles IMO. She's working with lavender MGs, green bfs and blues at the moment I think. 
Her fish can go anywhere from $25 to $100+ as they are coveted by the betta community and her auctions attract a lot of attention; but it would be very hard to find females like hers somewhere else, they are outstanding!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm having a hard time comprehending why no one posted for so long! I also want to see more pics. You did a fantastic job. I was drooling over the second female. I would very much like to see a couple of new pictures! They are almost all grown up!


----------

